# BSOD as soon as I open GPU-Z(DMP attatched)



## gh0ul (Oct 12, 2018)

I have an XFX RX470, after I changed its' fan mode from fuzzy to legacy(LUT) via modding  bios. I got BSOD as soon as I opened GPU-Z.

It's normal before modding the bios. V2.1.0 and the newest test build have same problem. Here's the minidump.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...on-pre-turing-cards-with-r400-drivers.248506/
Does this build work better?


----------



## gh0ul (Oct 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...on-pre-turing-cards-with-r400-drivers.248506/
> Does this build work better?


2.12 and this build didn't BSOD,  gray screen instead.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2018)

Do you have Skype or Discord so we can do a debugging session? (text-chat only)


----------



## unknownzero (Oct 13, 2018)

I also crashed on this build as well. Systems locks up before dump is possible. RTX 2080 Ti, build before was stable.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2018)

@unknownzero does the test build work better?


----------



## unknownzero (Oct 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> @unknownzero does the test build work better?


Yes this build was stable. Sensors look good too.

One note after submitting BIOS and the driver cycling. The window no longer presents information and appears as I've attached. It is however still alive and well, in regards to taking screenshots still shows the prompt.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2018)

unknownzero said:


> after submitting BIOS and the driver cycling.


i'd probably blame the nvidia drivers for that. which version do you use?


----------



## gh0ul (Oct 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Do you have Skype or Discord so we can do a debugging session? (text-chat only)


Sorry, I don't have those. But maybe I can create an account some time later. 

Problem occurs after I changed fan mode, this issue seems to be somehow clear? Can you analyse the dump file?

Plus: dump file still exist though it's gray screen instead of BSOD, with this 2 new versions.


----------



## unknownzero (Oct 13, 2018)

The ones before this last update 416.16.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2018)

gh0ul said:


> this issue seems to be somehow clear? Can you analyse the dump file?


Unless I can reproduce the problem locally it's too difficult too debug, which is why I'm asking for your help. I think you don't even need to register on Discord and it'll run in your browser



unknownzero said:


> The ones before this last update 416.16.


couldn't reproduce it with 411.70 + 2080 ti. does it happen every time? on save to file too? when you drag the window offscreen and back does it get redrawn correctly?


----------



## gh0ul (Oct 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Unless I can reproduce the problem locally it's too difficult too debug, which is why I'm asking for your help. I think you don't even need to register on Discord and it'll run in your browser


OK, what's your ID?

I can let you reproduce the problem only if you have a Polaris card like RX4XX/5XX. What you want to do is modding your BIOS like this and flash it.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2018)

gh0ul said:


> What you want to do is modding your BIOS like this and flash it.


i'll try that and feedback. thanks!


----------



## unknownzero (Oct 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Unless I can reproduce the problem locally it's too difficult too debug, which is why I'm asking for your help. I think you don't even need to register on Discord and it'll run in your browser
> 
> 
> couldn't reproduce it with 411.70 + 2080 ti. does it happen every time? on save to file too? when you drag the window offscreen and back does it get redrawn correctly?



It's quite the edge case and requires the window to be in the bottom right of the screen (2160p resolution without scaling in my case), and right before the bios is saved, click somewhere else so GPU-Z loses its foreground focus. After the resolution change the Dialog window has relocated to -32000,-32000. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## gh0ul (Oct 15, 2018)

V2.13 still BSOD. Is there any solution?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 15, 2018)

gh0ul said:


> V2.13 still BSOD. Is there any solution?


For now: don't use a modified BIOS


----------



## gh0ul (Oct 16, 2018)

Tried a newer version of AIDA64, which contains GPU sensors, also BSOD. But Hwinfo is OK.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> For now: don't use a modified BIOS



Best solution at this rate put the stock Bios back on


----------



## gh0ul (Oct 16, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Best solution at this rate put the stock Bios back on


Actually best solution is not using any monitoring tool.


----------

